# i am a bit lost here



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i set up a small salt water tank with salt mix . there nonthing in the tank but sand at this pont so checked it with api test kit for ammonia an it shows 0.50 its been running for like 3 days so i check my tap water an it show 0.00 so i dont get it


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Well some test kits do show very low false readings.

But ammonia is not surprising even if you don't have a biolaod yet.

FWIW I would add macro algaes to the tank.

but that just my .02


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

where do i get macro algaes from ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of sand did you put in?


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

CaribSea Aragamax Select


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> CaribSea Aragamax Select


There is the reason you have Ammo.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

oh . well what sand should i use i am also working a 55g sw tank too


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> oh . well what sand should i use i am also working a 55g sw tank too


Nothing wrong with the sand you got. Your tank is going to go through a cycle one way or another, the sand will get it started. You could add Fully Cured Live Rock to make the cycle shorter.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i was going too get some live rock when i get paid next week i am in no rush too put fish in it .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> i was going too get some live rock when i get paid next week i am in no rush too put fish in it .


Sounds like a plan to me.*w3


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the reading yet.
You have to have a substantial bio source to have a cycle.
I'm a strong believer in self sustained nano tanks, no need for lots extras.
Live Rock, Live Sand, Power Heads, Filter (no media, with charchol)
In your case the sand you have is fine, just calculate a little more LR.
Read this link, it is VERY helpful and informative....
The Nano Reef: a Step by Step Guide


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

joe2011 said:


> where do i get macro algaes from ?


first and foremost is from local aquariumists in your area. they may already be tossing lots out each month and can give you some.

I would try chaetomorphia (brillo pad) which just grow to what every shape and size the container is but does no attach to anything. So you have to prevent it from leaving the refugium if you have a refugium/sump setup.

Various caulerpas attaches to rocks and kinda look like plants. they can be very fast growing and really help establish the tank. IME caulerpa profilera does better in lower lights conditions and caulerpa racemose (grape) does better with higher light.

If you can't find any locally google around also.

don't know about the current stock but here is one of the vendors:

www.live-plants.com

my .02


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

well gave in an put some live rock in there . now just going to sit back wait now


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

How much LR did you put in?


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

joe2011 said:


> well gave in an put some live rock in there . now just going to sit back wait now


Good plan. I would recommend that over macroalgae at your current stage. Read DocPoppi's post earlier in this topic, he makes some good suggestions. The less intervention we have unnecessarily in our tanks, the better.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> well gave in an put some live rock in there . now just going to sit back wait now


If you put in Fully Cured Live Rock, your cycle you be substancially shortened.
And, now comes the hard part of waiting..... But, in the end its best.*pc


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

there only abou 3 lb in there right now .


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

joe2011 said:


> well gave in an put some live rock in there . now just going to sit back wait now


Hopefully the live rock has some macro algae on it. *old dude


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Just how small is the tank?
1.5 lbs to a gallon would be good


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> Just how small is the tank?
> 1.5 lbs to a gallon would be good


its a 20gl .until i am done working my 55gl set up. i add 1 or 2 lb every two week when i get paid .but they cut my hours at so may every moth now . up too 6 lb now


----------

